# If you could have a theme song what would it be?



## belthagor (Jul 6, 2014)

Like a song that plays when you walk into a room or do actions.....

[video=youtube;MAB5W9JGxfU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MAB5W9JGxfU[/video]


----------



## Plasticweld (Jul 6, 2014)

Sammy Haggar. " I can't drive 55"

[video=youtube;RvV3nn_de2k]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RvV3nn_de2k[/video]

Me racing on the street with one my friends, I am in the back :{


----------



## Greimour (Jul 6, 2014)

I already have one... 

My name on many sites before I came here was either Bucky or Cpt_Bucky ... this included gaming sites and all manner of sites I joined. The result was that people remembered Captain Bucky O'Hare and gave me that opening theme song as my personal theme song.

[video=youtube_share;-jScp__OqmU]http://youtu.be/-jScp__OqmU[/video]


----------



## Bishop (Jul 7, 2014)

I'm da bes.

[video=youtube;ZVUyyHYkBHk]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZVUyyHYkBHk[/video]


----------



## Bruno Spatola (Jul 7, 2014)

[video=youtube;cOy6hqzfsAs]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cOy6hqzfsAs[/video]


----------



## Pidgeon84 (Jul 7, 2014)

I am so omniscient! If there was to be two omniscients, I would be both! 

[video=youtube;CggKmuiY198]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CggKmuiY198&feature=youtube_gdata_player[/video]


----------



## T.S.Bowman (Jul 8, 2014)

This has been my theme sing for YEARS!!!

[video=youtube;mYKWch_MNY0]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mYKWch_MNY0[/video]


----------



## ppsage (Jul 8, 2014)

1967. Junior English class. Teacher played this dedicated to me. A form of public shaming for a forgotten, smart-aleck infraction. 
Been my song ever since.

[video=youtube;HNzmrEgz_GI]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HNzmrEgz_GI[/video]


----------



## Greimour (Jul 8, 2014)

Bowman! That song is going on my playlist hahaha


----------



## Pandora (Jul 8, 2014)

[video=youtube_share;vVsHaqNyNsE]http://youtu.be/vVsHaqNyNsE[/video]


----------



## T.S.Bowman (Jul 8, 2014)

Greimour said:


> Bowman! That song is going on my playlist hahaha



There was only one good thing about my mother being an old school country music fan when I was growing up and that song is it.


----------



## Rojack79 (Jul 8, 2014)

Hum i gotta figure out how to put up a youtube vidio but i can put up a link. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f0EQlIzPowM


----------



## Bruno Spatola (Jul 8, 2014)

Second-to-last icon, before the speech bubble above the chat window. Click it, and paste your YouTube link into the field.


----------



## escorial (Jul 8, 2014)

[video=youtube_share;fZ2mDHlGH4E]http://youtu.be/fZ2mDHlGH4E[/video]


----------



## Pandora (Jul 10, 2014)

[video=youtube_share;d-diB65scQU]http://youtu.be/d-diB65scQU[/video]

Different day different theme song, yes? :wink:


----------



## Fru (Jul 14, 2014)

[video=youtube;umJcMqJuKZM]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=umJcMqJuKZM[/video]


----------



## JimJanuary (Jul 14, 2014)

The chorus to this song... but if it played every time I walked into a room full of people, I probably wouldn't say anything get stuck in my head daydreaming

[video=youtube;dPjVlkcai78]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dPjVlkcai78[/video]


----------

